# Noob concentrate question



## DanTheMan (20/10/16)

Sup guys

I have to ask 3 very noob questions that i need the answer to,
If i have a recipe that requires 5% Vanilla Cupcake TFA
1. Can i substitute it with Yellow Cake FW (or any other cake\biscuit) and still get a good tasting flavour?
2. If you can substitute, do i use 5% Yellow Cake FW as well? 
3. If i add concentrate to my liquid after a steep, should i steep it again ?

Thanks a lot for the help guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (20/10/16)

1 & 2. It might work in its own way but it won't taste the same at all. Vanilla cupcake and yellow cake are very different. 

3. Yes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Soutie (20/10/16)

Depending on the recipe it *could* work but it does seem like a rather broad substitution, the flavours are quite different. There is a good chance that it will destroy the flavour but hell it could make it even better than the original, that's the beauty of DIY. But the flavour profile will be totally different from the original. 

As for the ratio, flavours have different strengths and very seldom will a 1:1 substitution work. 

If you add flavours you will need to resteep but for no where near as long as the original steep. The flavour tends to blend in a lot quicker than a full new mix.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/10/16)

@Soutie is there a rule of thumb for subbing...I read somewhere that CAP and FA uses half the % of TFA...Not sure if true but how do you do it if at all

Thanks


----------



## Soutie (21/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Soutie is there a rule of thumb for subbing...I read somewhere that CAP and FA uses half the % of TFA...Not sure if true but how do you do it if at all
> 
> Thanks



It is a decent rule of thumb, but there are some concentrates in the TFA range (I'm looking at you here TFA Honeydew II) that can just overwhelm a mixture at even a fracture of a percent. CAP I find a lot less concentrated in general than FA though but FA is great value for money ml for ml.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (21/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Soutie is there a rule of thumb for subbing...I read somewhere that CAP and FA uses half the % of TFA...Not sure if true but how do you do it if at all
> 
> Thanks


In my limited experience I agree with @Soutie above - and you can always check on ELR for percentages used. And try to only sub minor ingredients.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/10/16)

Andre said:


> In my limited experience I agree with @Soutie above - and you can always check on ELR for percentages used. And try to only sub minor ingredients.



Thx @Andre ...will have alook at ELR...the problem I found with ELR is that it works out avgs across all years so 2 years ago alot more flavouring was used relative to now and it does distorts averages

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium (21/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Soutie is there a rule of thumb for subbing...I read somewhere that CAP and FA uses half the % of TFA...Not sure if true but how do you do it if at all
> 
> Thanks



That explains why my Mustard Milk tastes like crap. It called for 8% Vbic TFA and I used Cap at the same percentage.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (21/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> Thx @Andre ...will have alook at ELR...the problem I found with ELR is that it works out avgs across all years so 2 years ago alot more flavouring was used relative to now and it does distorts averages


True, I also look at the most recent notes and recipes to get a better idea.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

